# Grafiktablett?



## Sg (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin mir net sicher ob ich das hier reinschreiben darf .
Da ich doch bissel hier mal da was mit Grafikprogrammen mache brauche ich ein Grafiktablett.
Also es sollen keine komplexen Bilder gemalt werden eins vorweg.

Habe mir jetzt das hier ausgesucht http://www.unimall.de/product_info.php?info=p3813_Wacom-Bamboo-MTE-450.html
Wacom-Bamboo-MTE-450

Kenne mich hier wirklich kaum aus. 
Würde gerne ein paar Creative Gedanken hören :suspekt:

Danke 
Gruß


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2009)

Moin
Wenn du dir ein Bamboo kaufen möchtest, nimm das Fun.
Ist n 10er teurer aber für das was du vorhast (und evtl etwas "anspruchsvolleres") besser geeignet.

mfg


----------



## Sg (21. Mai 2009)

Joa bloß leider ist es weiß 
Gibt es vlt. es auch in Schwarz ?


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2009)

Ach da liegt der Hund begraben 
Ja es gibt des auch in Schwarz 

Schau mal bei Amazon oder direkt bei Wacom.

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde ja nicht das Bamboo kaufen, um ehrlich zu sein.
Wacom hatte wirklich sehr gute, günstige Grafiktabletts mit den Namen Graphire 2 und Graphire 3, die auch mit Maus erhältlich sind. Und da man ja nicht immer mit dem Stift rumhantiert, ist das sehr sehr angenehm. Ich kenne keine leichtere, angenehmere, drahtlose Maus, als die von den Graphire Tabletts.

Also einfach mal bei ebay stöbern und nach einem der beiden suchen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sg (23. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Danke für die Antworten!
Habe beide Tabletts angesehen und mich doch für das Fun entschieden das Graphire war doch net so meins  
Aber Danke !
So ^^ habe aber leider bisher noch kein einziges schwarzes gesehen.
Gibts wirklich die Dinger auch in Schwarz ?

Danke 
Gruß


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (23. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich denke es kommt ganz auf deinen Anspruch und deine Bereitwilligkeit zum Geld ausgeben an.

Ich habe jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren ein Wacom Cintiq W12.
Ich würde niemals wieder ein Grafiktablett haben wollen, ohne Bildschirm.

Es ist einfach absolut genial, wenn du mit deinem Stift, direkt am Bildschirm arbeiten kannst und nicht auf einem grauen Tablett, dass die Bewegung nur überträgt.

Die Frage ist letztendlich nur ob du bereit bist rund 1.000 Euro zu investieren. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder tun, allerdings Zeichne ich auch sehr viel und kann es somit, neben Grafikbearbeitung auch anderweitig nutzen. 

Derzeit spiele ich sogar mit dem Gedanken, mir die größere Version zu gönnen und dieses hier zu verkaufen.

Lg
Micha


----------

